# Upsetting News



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 25, 2016)

The doe we have been watching for 3 weeks to kid, finally went into labor today. But instead of a good kidding, it was terrible. She had an intestinal prolapse at the same time trying to give birth, and we lost mom and babies. Babies were already gone, but the mom had to be put down. Very upsetting to have a mother and kids die, but at least we have the babies that were born yesterday from my other doe. Still 3 does to kid and now I'm just really paranoid.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 25, 2016)

She was my first ever goat and she meant a lot so y'all can just imagine how bad I'm taking this. Have cried since she got put down.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 25, 2016)

That's horrible, I'm so sorry!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Feb 25, 2016)

That's horrible, I'm so sorry!


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm so sorry!


----------



## goatgurl (Feb 25, 2016)

my heart hurts for you.


----------



## luvmypets (Feb 25, 2016)

I am so sorry


----------



## thailand (Feb 25, 2016)

I can only imagine what you must be feeling right now.  Big hugs to you Goatgirl


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 25, 2016)

Thanks guys. Just trying to stay positive for the 3 does that are due soon. Learn from experience, even if it doesn't have a good outcome. All it comes down to in the end is she was very loved, and appreciated.


----------



## babsbag (Feb 25, 2016)

How heartbreaking...I have a "first goat" too....I understand.


----------



## Ferguson K (Feb 25, 2016)

Sorry for your losses.


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm so sorry


----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 26, 2016)

I'm sorry


----------



## samssimonsays (Feb 26, 2016)

SO very sorry for your loss. big hugs your way.


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 26, 2016)

Can only echo what others have said. I hope your remaining does kid with no issues.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 26, 2016)

Thank guys. I have been feeling extremely guilty because I feel like I didn't do what I was supposed too. We tried though. So, maybe in a few days my head ache will go away and we will have a normal kiddings in the next few weeks.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 26, 2016)

Aww, please don't do that to yourself; you tried to help her, and sadly, sometimes things happen! Please don't beat yourself up!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

I am to lazy to make another thread right now, but does anybody know if in Tennessee /Alabama you can sell your goats milk as "pet consumption" without having a license like you would for milk intended for humans?


----------



## klarie curole (Feb 27, 2016)

Hope this helps you out n sorry for your loss


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks.


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 27, 2016)

I am SO sorry   We had our herd queen pass away a few weeks ago too. She was one that was going to die of old age on our farm... She had triplets this year with 2 stillborns, and one week later she went downhill, fast. Vet thought she was hemorrhaging internally from the uterus and ultimately lost enough blood internally that she passed away. So I totally understand how you feel...  My heart goes out to you...


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

That's so sad. I'm sorry to hear about your herd queen. I still have her daughter and grandaughter in my herd, so she not totally "gone" from the herd. We have 2 does acting like they might have babies this afternoon, not absolutely sure.


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 27, 2016)

Same with us. We have 2 daughters from last year and 1 from this year, so her genes are still with us. And I've noticed her babies have very similar personalities as she did...

As for the 2 does that might have babies today...   I hope all goes well with them!! Remember... keep calm


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

Think one is currently in labor maybe have babies before dark


----------



## newbiekat (Feb 27, 2016)

update us as she progrsses please!!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

Not even 20 minutes after I posted that, she has twins!!!!!! One boy, and one girl. Their names are Sassy, and Nester.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)




----------



## Hens and Roos (Feb 27, 2016)

Congrats on the new arrivals!!


----------



## norseofcourse (Feb 27, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

Thanks. It's really making the death of my herd queen seem like it's for a reason in a way. We were retiring her anyways, and the little girl that was born a couple hours ago, we are planning on keeping.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 27, 2016)

Aww!! Congratulations!! Which one is the lighter colored one? They're both cute!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

Nester, the boy.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 27, 2016)

Aww!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yeah. I'm just hoping they will be okay over night. Sassy seemed really spaced out. And it took her longer to find her milk than her brother.


----------



## Baymule (Feb 27, 2016)

The devastation of loss is comforted by life anew.

Sorry about the loss of your doe and her kids. Then like a ray of hope, along comes two new additions to the family.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Feb 27, 2016)

Does she feel warm?


----------



## Latestarter (Feb 27, 2016)

Awwww.... SO happy for you! What a nice turn after what happened! They are adorable!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

Yes she feels warm, she just stands there. She got colostrum and so did her brother, but she would just standing there staring off into space almost. 


BlessedWithGoats said:


> Does she feel warm?


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 27, 2016)

Baymule said:


> The devastation of loss is comforted by life anew.
> 
> Sorry about the loss of your doe and her kids. Then like a ray of hope, along comes two new additions to the family.


We actually have 4 new babies because the day before she died another doe had twins. Babies make everything better for some reason. It's either unconditional love, or fluffiness.....I can't tell, but it's not just baby goats it's all goats IMHO.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Feb 28, 2016)

Missy will not let Zora's babies play with hers. Missy is overprotective and Zora is a laid back mother. That's what worries me. First Sassy got stuck in the fence, then Missy scared her and got her cornered and she literally JUMPED into the baby swimming pool we use for our water.....I didn't like the idea of letting Missy back in, but she needed to sleep in the barn....maybe I won't go out to dead babies in the morning. Seems like my goats are ALWAYS trying to find a way to kill themselves, hurt themselves or hurt others.  hoping everything goes well.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Mar 2, 2016)

My Doe Frosty had triplets.....but only 1 made it. But, it's a doeling.The 2 that were DOA were, what I think, identical twin boys. I'm sad about them, but I'm just happy I didn't lose all 3. One more Doe to kid and she won't be kidding til end of April, or beginning of May.


----------



## newbiekat (Mar 2, 2016)

Golly! You're just having a rough year! I'm glad the doeling was the one that survived though!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yeah, still wish the boys would have made it, because I have like a BUNCH of people already offering to buy my bucklings and doelings, but I am pretty sure I ran somebody off because I told them I wasn't selling the doelings and that I wasn't selling my bucklings for less than $100......that particular person thought $60 a goat was bad.....I don't think they need goats quite yet IMHO.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Mar 2, 2016)

If you don't put the research in BEFORE trying to buy from me, chances are you won't be getting a goat. Like I MAKE SURE that anybody that buysor tries to buy from me knows what they are getting into, because I want these babies to have the best life they can, and when somebody offers $60 for a goat I'm asking $100 for its almost an insult, and then they still think $60 is bad.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 2, 2016)

Aww! Congratulations on the doeling! Sorry the other two didn't make it!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 2, 2016)

For some people the days of "disposable" livestock are still here. You didn't raise that goat, pamper the doe, pamper the baby, for some dumdum to waltz away with it for less money than it took to raise it. Don't blame you one bit.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 2, 2016)

Sorry about your additional losses. Do you know what happened? Congrats on another doeling. Good to have a break till the next time around.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 2, 2016)

sorry to hear about your loss


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Mar 2, 2016)

Yes I do know what was wrong. They weren't fully developed and were smaller than normal. But, the little girl was perfect size.


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Mar 24, 2016)

Okay my doe that was "supposed" to be due in April or May kidded March 18th, around 515 in the evening. She was a FF and she did very good, only had a small problem. The kids right leg was back and her shoulder was blocking her way out. But we got her out and mom and baby are doing great. She's a keeper.


----------



## Hens and Roos (Mar 24, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## lkmartin1230 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks. We are keeping all 3 doeling this year. So happy. The 3 boys are going to be sold in June.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 24, 2016)

Congratulations! Sorry it got a little concerning during the birth, but it ended well and you have another doeling! Glad mom's OK.


----------



## TAH (Mar 24, 2016)

She is ADORABLE. Glad She and thee others made it .


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Mar 25, 2016)

Congrats!!


----------



## Baymule (Mar 25, 2016)

She's so cute!


----------

